# Are there Pottery Classes in Dubai?



## nish (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any Pottery classes in Dubai? I am interested in handwork pottery as well as on the wheel.

Thanks

Nish


----------



## Cel H (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes they do, I'm thinking of taking one myself. Check DUCTAC or Dubai International Art Centre. DUCTAC is located in the Mall of the Emirates while Dubai Intl Art Centre is in Jumeirah Beach Road, past the Town Centre. 

You can check Blue Banana website as they offer classes as well and will arrange it for you through DUCTAC. 

Enjoy


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Nish and Cel, welcome to both of you. I hope you enjoy your pottery classes!


----------

